# Any Reason to go to Cheesecake Factory?



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This chain is opening a restaurant in Utah. For many of my acquaintances, they think this means that Salt Lake City has arrived. From what I've read of the cloned recipes from Cheesecake Factory via Todd Wilbur, i have doubts. 

Most of my acquaintances consider my cheesecake the best they've had. One considers CF the pinnacle and I score a close second. 

So what's the scoop on this chain?

Phil


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Meh. Their food is acceptable because it is a popular chain and his has to be, but it's really nothing special.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I've been to CF's in 5 cities. Other than the LONG waits you might have, I find the decor interesting, the service is mediocre but professional, and the servings are HUGE. From almost any dinner you could easily bring home leftovers and eat two more times. I have never tried their cheesecake, because (1) I'm too full; and (2) it's about $6 per slice. According to a newspaper review I read when they opened one in my city, the desserts are all made in CA or somewhere and shipped to the stores.
My wife did have the carrot cake, another humongous serving which we both shared for several days.

Their menu is a book, and it's online at their website.

We're going to the one in Dallas this weekend. It's a good place to people watch too.

H.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Eh! Just a plain ol' commercial chain restaurant, seem to recall large portions of average food. Cheesecake is so-so - have had worse but have also had lots better. Caveat: been awhile since I visted on of the restaurants. Low on my priority list.

shel


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah! Okay! Inspite of what others have said the place is pretty decent. Great standards and the food is very good for the kind of place that it is plus the desserts have never dissappointed us. 

I'll argue the fact as to whether or not it's mediocre.... With some of their units doing between 10 and 15 million or more a year in sales....... In order for them to do that the recipes need to be executable. It's not a boil in bag place. And as far as I'm concerned and IMHPO Kudos to them for keeping the standards they do in the face of the sales. How many $12,000.00 in sales hours have ya'll worked in your careers!!! :bounce:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>How many $12,000.00 in sales hours have ya'll worked in your careers!!! <

So, does that just make it an upscale cafeteria? :look:

I've never eaten in one, so have no opinion. But they were featured on Into The Heat, and one thing did turn me off: their style of touring great reastaurants across the country and developing versions of the chefs' best sellers.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

No. Not at all. But then again I have never run a cafeteria so can't say whether or not they are even capable of performing a 12,000.00 sales hour and if they did I have to believe it would be no where near the quality you find at Cheese Cake Factory. But I have run an upscale food court on the Sprint World Campus and even with the number of folks we fed in the diningroom as well as the Executive dining and catering we rarely came close to that number for daily sales let alone an hour. And as far as my experience with a 12K hour? Cinco de Mayo when I worked for Rio Bravo in Atlanta. Rio Buckhead's numbers for the single day were close to 105,000.00 and that's beer, quesadillas and tacos. Crappy food by some standards here

But that's not the issue. It's just gets my blood boiling with the unsubstantiated or blanket "opinions" from people that believe the way to post new and interesting recipes if to do a cut and paste to the Food Network site. They're insulting and counter productive to the industry. Things are always going to be what they are and not what you want them to be. Food is food and as Chefs we produce all types. Ya know a good friend of mine who is also a very successful Chef once told me that as a Chef you can't always write menu's with world class cuisine. Sometimes you have to do the chicken wings and Cobb Salads as well. Just part of being a Chef or at the least a TRUE FOODIE!

Yeah there are plenty of things I personally and professionally don't like about what people or corporations in the industry throw our way. But then again some people don't like my concept or menu ideas and that's all well and good. Just spouting some cliche or "one of the flock" statements like _"Just a plain ol' commercial chain restaurant"_ doesn't do any good. And don't base things off of one visit 10 years ago or what ever. Cheese Cake Factory is what it is. And so are many of the other concepts out there. A good portion of my career was working in many of those so called "plain ol' commercial chain restaurants". And yeah, many of them have sold out to the way of the mass produced and boil in bag menu. But it wasn't always that way and there are still that some that believe that much of the food they serve should be brought in the back door and produced on site. And as far as I know Cheese Cake is still one of those. Plus their food was once considered out of the ordinary and exciting too. And I wager a bet that there are a good many of ya'll out there that are my age or older who frequented places like Cheesecake factory, Bennigans, TGI Friday's or similar more than once or twice.

As far as Cheese Cake Factory goes...We have one here, there was one in Atlanta and KC had one as well. From my experinece with them I know they draw a wide range of clientele and have never reall heard too much negative other than the looooong wait. So they must be doing something right to be on a 2 hr wait 'til 11pm and continually do the sale they generate. Of course they've been doing it at some of their locations for close to 20 years too.

Rant over! Soapbox neatly tucked under table!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't begrudge a business success or popularity, nor the people who enjoy whatever product. I may not agree with their popularity nor understand their enjoyment of it.

I'll probably end up eating there because my friends will all wanna go at some point. And I can go enjoy their company. But it's nice to know what others with similar standards think of the food.

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I enjoy their chopped salad; I think it's on the app menu. It has chopped romaine and other veggies, some chicken plus toasted pecans and bleu cheese. It's my meal of choice there. We don't eat there often though. When I want a treat I get 6-carb cheesecake. It's pretty good for what it is (a dessert from a large chain restaurant).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've been 2x in the last 1.5 years....
was Ok. why did I go....plan old curiosity. 2 hour wait....is common.....just blows my mind, people would wait that long for dinner.

So go the Asian salad last time and it was heavy in cabbage light on chicken but monstrous. Lots of various veg., good dressing.
Service was good.

Frankly, can't remember the meal before and that says alot....

What is pretty interesting is the various ethnic combinations.....for the life of me it's hard to figure out what's mainstream ingredients and what are "weird", some of the chains are bringing novel ing. into play.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't really like that place. Every time I've gone there, I was dissapointed with what I got. I don't plan on it being a 4 michelin meal, but I think it could be improved. On my last visit however, my wife got a cobb salad and it was delicious.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

I really like Cheesecake Factory. I agree the servings are huge, but it is a great example of how a restaurant should operate. The whole science behind the place is impressive. Most if not all Cheesecake Factories are in high traffic areas, (malls, tourist traps, etc.), so that when you take home that half eaten piece of cheesecake that is still bigger than your head, you carry it around through that mall and everyone sees your bag that says "Cheesecake Factory." It's genius.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

So, what's that got to do with the quality of the food?

shel


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Mr./Ms. Shel,

If the food is average or above, there may be other qualities that draw customers. I happen to like the unique wall paintings/murals, nice ambience, lighting, usually higher level income well-dressed customers, HUGE variety of menu options, waiters are nicely dressed and professional, etc. I can take my family and friends there and know MOST everyone will be happy. At the end of the day, I don't feel so bad about dropping $150 or more there. and bringing home some lunch for tomorrow.

So maybe there's more than food quality someone might look for? After all, it's only a one-night visit. Isn't it nice we have options.

H.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

TCF is a fine place for what it is, a clean, friendly, well decorated, well run, many options chain restaurant. The menu offers something for everyone, and from my experience, if you are unhappy with the quality of the food, your expectations were probably too high. 

We go their a couple times a year, usually for group birthdays, etc. I think the cheesecake is okay, but serves more as part of the marketing than for the meal. Like everyone said, the portions are (too) huge and usually you won't be able to eat desert if you finished your meal.


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

OK, so i went to a CF last week, but that is because my boss paid for it.
the portions are huge, and the meal was tasty.

i had the bbq beef ribs and they were fall off the bone tender, altho a
little heavy on the sauce. the fries were thin, light and crisp, and the 
fried onion "strings" were crispy and not at all oily like battered onion
rings usually are.

give any ingredient to a few cooks/chefs and they will all be slightly different because of timing, heat, etc. such is life with a lot of "chains" as well. the better ones are more consistant.

maybe here is a perspective on eating food ... even from someplace like CF (altho it is nowhere near as bad as a lot of places i have been to and, in fact, i enjoyed my ribs).

my brother-in-law, quite the cook, was on a plane flight back from europe and who was flying on the same flight?? jacques pepin, as celebrated a chef as there ever was (to a lot of people!), sitting across the aisle from him.
when the in-flight meal was served (this was in business class, NOT first class!!). i asked (remember ... this is airline food!!) my brother-in-law if jacques pepin bothered to eat the food.

my brother-in-law answered " .... like it was his last meal!!"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I don't recognize the name of the restaurant.....??


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

OH!!

we were talking about CheesecakeFactory. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

The thing with chains of any kind- Lowe's, Macy's, Applebees- any kind at all, is that each time one opens, we flock to them like flies....or sheep, to the detriment of individually owned businesses. I'm tired of corporate America telling me what I should eat, wear, put in my house. I'd rather eat at a privately owned restaurant and take my chances than eat at a chain and get the same food in NH as you'd get anywhere else in the free world.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I recently had a job styling slices of their cheesecakes for the packaging of their frozen retail offerings. These were some very tasty cheescakes! It's not even one of my favorite desserts, but these were really yummy!

Haven't eaten at their restos, so I couldn't comment. The people in charge of the whole thing were very nice. They were easy to get along with, clear and communicative about their goals. I like that.


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

I felt the same way when i had a four hour layover in hawaii when i was en route to midway island ...
we took a taxi downtown and what were our restaurant choices?? mickey d,
burger king, tgif, denny's, chain after chain. unfortunately, 
knowing EXACTLY what the food will be like is a source of comfort for a lot of people. generally speaking, a chain or franchise is some sort of comfort in the sanitation department as well. a chain/franchise is almost a guarantee of being a money maker .... a plus when you consider what real estate rentals are going for!
you just have to watch "kitchen nightmares" on tv and just imagine how
icky the average restaurant could be ... especially in a city you know nothing about.
i am a big fan of hole-in-the-walls. "drive-ins, diners, and dives" on 
food networks really stokes my fires!! so many great food ideas!


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

I've eaten at several CF's over the years.
I also spent several years working for a casual dining chain that competes with them on certain levels.

My first CF experience was many years ago in LA. Specifiaclly, Marina Del Ray location. I lived on a sailboat in the marina at the time, and was able to take the dingy there, since they had a dingy dock for marina residents. To me, at the time....that was part of the 'experience'.
I've seen that unit on a 2 hour wait for LUNCH ON A WEEKDAY!!!!
I've also heard that unit has done over $20 million in sales in one year. To execute those kind of sales and have people come back, is an accomplishment that we should all admire....regardless of whether you like chains or not.

Someone mentioned the Dallas location. I ate there about a year ago, with a large group. That particular location intrigued me because of the location, evironment etc...
I was shocked at the sheer size and grandeur. I figured the buildout must have been at least $10 million......I was then informed of how much TI they received from the landlord, because of it's flagship status. Almost half the entire buildout!!!

That, my friends, is very impressive to me. When a commercial landlord gives you $5 million bucks to build you restaurant....you are on to something.

The service?...okay..nothing memorable, either way, and I'm not sure that's a bad thing.

The menu?....way too extensive for me...I prefer simple, but they do seem to have something for everyone.....reminds me of a glorified TGIF to a certain degree.

The food?....met my expectations but did not exceed them. That too is okay for me...especially with a large group (75+).

The strange thing is....I would never even consider taking my family there for dinner.....but I would entertain business clients there, without even thinking about it much.

It is what it is.....a success story in casual dining.

Cat Man


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Comfort, sure, I get that, especially in a strange city, but in general, I think we've just become used to having corporate America make our choices for us. The chains have the $$ to get prime real estate so they put their businesses near where people are- at the malls- and we are too lazy to venture off even 1/2 mile to find something different. 

Our bellies have been trained to expect a monster burger from Ruby Tuesday's and should we end up in a mom and pop diner and get a normal sized one, we feel cheated. The diner doesn't have the buying power to get burger cheap enough to make a half pounder, serve it with a load of fries, and a salad bar for only $2.99 extra. Chances are, they're not even in a location that would get enough traffic to sell enough of them to break even.

This is a topic that really interests me, but I've got to my high schooler to his ride to school and get myself to work.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

On a similar note, TCF owns a chain of higher end restaurants called Grand Lux Cafe that is growing by leaps and bounds. It is a very nice, well appointed concept that has very good quality food. Nothing frilly or pretentious, but something for everyone. What's more, the Grand Lux at the Venetian in Vegas is the second busiest restaurant in the world. Last year they topped 120 million in sales. They have over 360 employees, run 24 hours a day and serve on average 5-7 thousand covers per day. And they do it well. Very short waits, fast service and good food. This just speaks to the organization of the company, the system and the management. Oh yea, and with the exception of the cheesecakes which come from corporate, everything is made from scratch. This restaurant does a la carte, they have an in house express breakfast and lunch buffet, a bakery that sells carry out goods and coffee, a pizzeria section and a hot line that is about 100 feet long staffed by 20 line cooks. It is worth touring just to see the operation, even if you don't want to eat there.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Montelago, I had a trip planned this month to LV for a conference, but in the end couldn't justify the $$. I would have liked to have seen the place you talked about. Sounds interesting.

I don't begrudge anyone who's working in a chain. In fact, I worked for Holiday Inn Corp for a few years. It was how I was able to do a lot of travelling, knowing I was assured of a job when I got someplace. 

My (quasi) stand against chains won't amount to a hill of beans anyway. There will always be a line out the door of most chains for all the reasons posted above: consistency, name recognition, food safety (or the illusion of same), placement of restaurants... Their $$ spent on marketing to the masses far surpass that of most, if not all, privately owned establishments. I know that they're willing to pay top dollar for real estate in high traffic areas like around malls which has raised the value of land in those areas, and imagine they've done the same to leases inside malls. If McD's is willing to pay $3K (and I'm guessing here) for a space, my little cafe wouldn't be able to match that. I pay $800 for 600 sq ft! A bargain until you see my heating bill and realize that we have to wear layers in the kitchen because there's no heat there- only what drifts in from the front or what comes off the ovens. I had plants freeze in there. Hot as Hades in the summer, too. My baker complains about the cold; just wait until she experiences August! I keep telling the landlord that a little insulation in the ceiling would do wonders...


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

$800/month?? how much is the heating bill??

compare your $800 for 600 sq. ft. to san francisco's outrageous rent of
(on the average for a good not prime location) $5.00/sq. ft.!!
your little 600 sq. ft. restaurant would be costing $3,000/month BEFORE
heating, gas, electricity, et. al.!!

no wonder there is such a high failure rate in this town ... and now, by city law, owners have to provide a health plan, paid sick leave, and a $9.00/hr.
minimum wage!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

HA! Crimson, my space is layed out so poorly, you wouldn't believe it! The building is OLD!!! It used to be 3 units connected end to end approx 10-12 feet in width by 60 feet in length total, so it's sort of like 3 train cars. The first unit has my office, catering storage, and dry good storage as well as a fridge and a freezer, no insulation and a monitor heater. When I sit at my desk, I can feel a breeze at my feet and ...no lie, either, my hair ruffles when it's windy. The second unit is my kitchen sans sink and refrigeration. I have 2 freezers, a conv oven, a regular house type stove, food prep sink and 2 hand sinks as well as 4 stainless tables and shelving. We're very cramped, but need everything in there for a baking area, sandwich prep, and general prep. The third unit is divided up into a tiny sitting/retail area with a bakery case and beverage cooler the rest is for the 3 bay sink, 2 door commercial fridge, and small counter for coffee and soup. This unit has another monitor heater. There are tables on the porch and picnic tables on the lawn. for a total of about 20 seats.

When I started, I was mainly catering and take-home meal prep. The tiny cafe/take out is an afterthought, but is my bread and butter during the off months for catering. I'd invest more $$ knowing what I know now and probably put the cafe in the front part (with insulation, a new floor, and a door that actually opens and closes without swearing and banging of course) keep the kitchen in the middle and use the back for storage/office/3 bay/refrigeration.

Heat is about $375/month and elect is $225 for a total of about $1400/month in the winter months. And, in case you hadn't heard, we're having our first real winter in years this year! I've spent $800 in heat alone since 12-7-07. I love winter, but my checking account is suffering.

Sorry, that was long winded..


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

I am usually not a big fan of chain restaurants as they seem to all serve the same dishes. My in-laws however, love to go out to eat, often to places such as CF. Last time I was there, we had a roasted artichoke, served with a garlic sauce. It was absolutely grand.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Seems to me that they wouldn't be a "chain" restaurant if their food wasn't considered, by and large, pretty good. IMHO it's not a gourmet restaurant, but on the other hand, it's not a dive either. Go, try it, and hopefully enjoy. After all, if you don't like it, you never have to go back again.


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

I disagree on this point. I am turned off by places that insist on providing monster portions.

I don't want to take food home after a meal, and I don't want to waste food. I may be in the minority, but if a place insists on serving me more food than I want (most chains do), I probably won't return.


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm with ya AJoe. I would much rather have a smaller portion, pay less, and not feel like I am going to explode when I am done. I think what we are really trained for is to eat all that is put in front of us...and usually a lot is put there!


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

That reminds of a recent stop at a Bob Evans restuarant.

I guess I was in a carb mood because I ordered the chicken and noodles on mashed potatoes. The taste was great, but the portion was mammoth; a huge bowl that must have contained 3 cups of mashed potatoes and more than enough chicken and noodles to cover, served with 2 dinner roles.

As soon as she sat the bowl down, I was embarrassed knowing how much food was going to go uneaten.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm not insinuating that we all expect that, but why else would there be lines out the door at all these establishments?


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

IMHO marketing plays a big role. Also they are familiar. If friends or colleagues are selecting a place to eat, you know what to expect before you even walk in the door. That is a very powerful draw for casual dining.

I think it is a take-off on the fast food model. People know they aren't going to get gourmet cuisine at McD's, but they do know exactly what they will get and exactly what it will cost.

Of course, I also know there are a lot of Americans with VERY big appetites.


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep, exactly...most people don't want to risk a smaller establishment (even though it is probably far above the chains in terms of quality) and instead go with what they know: huge portions, reasonable price, decent food.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm wondering how Pizza Hut can survive in New Jersey, with all the MUCH better pizza places there, IMO. Maybe only people from other parts of the country eat there.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I must be missing something here. Some are complaining that the food is served in HUGE quantities. Is anyone being forced to eat everything served? Left overs? Order a Senior's or half portion? Ask if you can skip the soup and/or salad and/or potato.  Sorry for the rant, but sometimes we are victims of ourselves.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd rather have too big portions than too small, myself . .


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

The Cheesecake Factory in Waikiki is absolutely gorgeous. The menu is bigger than any I have ever seen. The food is really good and prices are decent. The "factory" where the cheesecakes are made is several thousand miles away:lol:. I go there occasionally for the huge menu selection and atmosphere, and almost never for the $6 a slice, made in California cheesecake. Even if they really did make their own cheesecakes locally, nothing beats NY cheesecake.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

It's not so much that the portions are huge (although I've never been to CF, I'm speaking of chain restaurants in general), it's more that by supporting chain after chain, we've given up any regional identity. I find it disturbing that I can eat the EXACT same food in Hawaii that I can eat in Maine or Alaska.

In my shop, I try hard to give customers a good deal, but there's no way I could give the large portions that Applebee's gives without pricing myself out of the market. It's really hard for a small, privately owned place to compete with the advertising, portion size, and financial backing of chains. If Applebee's moved in next door, I'd be closed for lunch in a month. My catering and personal cheffing may survive a bit longer. 

Do Americans really want to give up local/regional identity for a menu/decor/taste developed by marketers in NYC? That's a rhetorical question because I see the answer every time I leave my small town.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Certainly many, if not most, Americans are too concerned with getting huge portions of inexpensive food rather than more reasonably sized portions of higher quality food. Many chain restaurants actively contribute to this gluttony. Some time ago I read a nutritional analysis of some Olive Garden entrs, all of which were more than 1,000 calories, and quitea few being 1,200 calories or more. Of course, those figures didn't take into account the free bread and butter many people enjoy, nor did the figures reflect the soup, free seconds, desserts, and sugary drinks taken with the meals. By the time some people finish shoveling the food down their gullets they could be approaching, if not exceeding, enough calories for two days of eating, maybe more. And there seems to be, in many cases, a decided lack of vegetable, and whatever salads are available are often covered with creamy, high fat dressings.

Frankly, it's disgusting the way some people eat and the huge fat and salt laden portions that some restaurants serve.What's wrong with moderation?

Shel


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I always think it's weird when people care about about what others eat, drink, etc. Why would you care? How about a little moderation when it comes to judging what other people do? To be "disgusted" by it uses energy that could be utilized better elsewhere, imo.

If you don't like the portions, the nutritional value, or the preparation of a certain restaurant's cuisine, don't eat there. Simple as that. 

Kevin 

ETFC


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I seem to remember that one of Cheesecake factories big selling points is that they don't buy anything everything is made fresh. There are several CF in Chicago and I have been to two of them. I do find that their food is very consistent, the restaurant is clean. Their lunch menu is pretty reasonable but I can't stand how big the menu is or all the stupid ads.

Last thought I agree with Shroom I never understood how anyone would just wait around for 2 hours for a meal? Reservations?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This thread has been more fun than it might be to go to CF.

Plus I can't believe the thread's gone on for as long as it has.

Phil


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

It appears this thread has been super-sized. Yummy.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

We were in the Cheese Cake Factory here at Short pump a couple weeks ago and overall still not a bad experience. This time however instead of grabbing a bar table or sitting at the bar we did actually sit at a table since we had the DD in tow. Funny how you mentioned the ads Nicko....That struck me as a bit annoying/odd at first but then after thinking about it all that came to mind was P.T. Barnum and the fact that someone out there was willing to pay for it. 

Like was just mentioned about the longevity (or super-size) of this post for me it's interesting to see some of the same redundant responses for why not to go that have just been re-spun with a new twist. As if it's nothing that they haven't said already. It just comes off as a slam for whatever reason or maybe saying how dare you become so successful. It's unreasonable to go to places like this and expect a dining experience to equal The French Laundry, Le Francais, Chez Paul, The Dining Room, The Pump Room, etc. Take it for what it is. Sheesh!:crazy:

I have to ask the few of you that have seen fit to take some "non industry experience opinionated liberties" with this post.....Have you ever plopped down tens or hundreds of thousands or even millions of dollars to make a go at opening or running a restaurant? How about taking a stab a writing a menu or even one recipe that will be enjoyed by anyone other than your close circle of friends. The original poster stated that people say his Cheesecake could stand next to CCF's but yet I've never heard of that cheesecake..... or should I ask when will we see it here in Richmond? 

I also think some of you give these large chains too much credit in causing issues for the "local" or "Mom and Pop" places failure. I'm talking restaurants here not every industry across the board since very little about places like "wally world" translate into things in the restaurant industry. Probably in the "broad sense' of the statement but not in the true spirit and or reality of things. I would hardly classify the CCF or even a Fridays as the "wally world" equivalent in the food service industry, yet the large corporate structures can be evil and have sold out to the bottom line, etc in many cases....... but look at it from this perspective. Most of the large chains are not going to be side by side with the local mom and pop place. They just don't share the same geographic qualities. Especially since most of the single unit operations can't or probably don't want to pay the 50 or 100,000.00 monthly in rent. They both have their niche. There still are those that can and will pay the rent premiums for being "in the think of things"

If your local place has just opened up and is gone in the first couple months or year it was probably due to mismanagement, especially since 50% of all new restaurants fail within the first 6 months. If they make it those first months/year and still fail.... Chances are they were not doing things to the same standard as when they started and/or didn't pay attention to the things that needed to be corrected. Other causes are of course mismanagement or you just weren't taking care of the guest properly. If it's over the next 5 years then you only have to look at the operation around you, your staff and how complacent you became while not staying up on things. 

Any restaurateur that blames their short-comings or failure on the opening of another restaurant in close proximity was never going to succeed in the first place. Every restaurant has the ability to succeed or self destruct located right within it's own "Four Walls" yet there is always the exception to the rule. Things like major construction of surrounding roads or several "other" things that can create inaccessibility and will affect the success and or failure of the operation. Unfortunately very few fall into this category. Any restaurant, no matter what type of business structure (IE corporate to single unit), should be able to stand on the merits that had made it successful before one of the "evil ones" opened up at the local mall. 

As far as the portions go… I noticed that the CCF here is offering half portions. But if yours doesn't, have you ever thought to ask if they would cut a portion in half. Most restaurants don't want to waste almost more than most of you. If given the chance, any on the ball KM or GM is gonna bend over back-wards to make it happen for you. But if ya never ask or at the least offer the suggestion then it's kinda like never voting. It leaves you with no room to speak out against since you made no effort to affect change. Moderation is true for everything. You can use moderation to visiting places like this or even making comments about.

Lastly, if you go to any restaurant and have a bad experience the same as I just mentioned above applies. If you don't speak to a Manager (the key being Manager), no matter how insignificant and all you do is plop down your money and leave with a smile then you've missed an opportunity to fix things and so..... No comment means no comment.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I actually related what others have said of my cheesecake. I've never had CF's to rate it against. 

My favorite restaurant cheesecake right now does come from a chain, Buca di Beppo. It's a very different cheesecake from mine but excellent.

Phil


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes..... Buca does have a good cheese cake. Very simple by comparison to many out there especially the CCF. Yet it was probably one of the better ones I've had the opportunity to make. Even as a large corporate chain they were, when I was there, a prep on property concept. They also enforced some of the best standards I had seen in a long time regarding cleanliness, quality and customer satisfaction. It's been since 2003 for me and they've since come under a different thought process and we don't have a location near us so I can't speak for what they are currently like. They did serve family style too so the portions were typically well over the top. 

I didn't intend to imply that you stated your cheesecake was all that. I merely stated that it had been mentioned.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Old school, 

In answer to your post, I stand corrected. I didn't realize the Cheesecake Factory came from humble beginnings and the original owner is still involved although the company went public in the '90's. I assumed it was the brainchild of a clever marketing firm. Congratulations to the Overton's for their success. I don't begrudge them for being successful, in fact I applaud them.

As far as I and others "seeing fit to take some opinionated liberties" with this thread, the original poster asked for opinions. If giving one is taking liberties in your opinion, well so be it. 

I haven't plopped down hundreds of thousands or even millions of $$ to open a restaurant, but I do have my own business, write my own menus, and take full responsibility for its success or failure. I stand by my statement that large chains take business away from mom and pop places. Just look at what walmart has done to the local business owners. It may not be beside the local dry goods store, but it is a magnet for its customers. The same can be said for Applebees, 99, TGI Fridays and other chains. Just this past month, a restaurant that's been around for 40 years and another that's been around since I can remember have closed. Within a mile of them are at least 6-8 chains. One of them was bulldozed to make way for another chain. The owners probably sold for a nice sum, but I wonder what choice they really had. 

Look at Northern VA. Entire neighborhoods have been sold to big developers for malls and housing. Sure a little business like mine wouldn't be next door to Tyson's Corner, they'd just buy me out and make my place a parking lot. The outskirts of Concord and Newington, NH weren't always malls and chains; there used to be houses and businesses where the malls and the growth that follows a mall now stand. Again, I applaud a small place that can compete with that, but mismanaged or not, many privately owned places can't.

Sorry if you found this redundant.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Not living in the US, I've not had the chance to eat at TCF, but have seen it on a tv program here. I think the place fills a niche, as has been said. Somebody has to feed the people. The food looks decent enough.

What I do find amazing on shows I see, as for example, Anthony Bourdain's various ones, where he's in the US, is the size of the servings. They look like enough food for a week! I've got a good appetite, but heck - I've never seen anything like it. Thank goodness places are starting to offer half sizes.

As has been said, over there you can take it home and eat it the next day or two. There's laws in Australia that prevent that, so perhaps that's a reason we don't get the supersized serving sizes. You can't get a doggie bag here anymore (unless you stuff it into a napkin and hide it in your purse hehe)

But Hey Phatch - give TCF a go, sounds like it gets some good raps.

P.S. I remember a doggie bag I got back in the good old days - the kids were very young, and fell asleep in their food, so I asked for a doggie bag so they could have it later. A very kind person in the kitchen made a very elaborate swan out of aluminium foil, complete with wings and a handle to carry it, as they knew it was for the kids. What a lovely thing to do. The kids were delighted.

P.P.S. They got an extra tip


----------



## m.d.hughes (Apr 28, 2007)

Get in the line up now, you may get seated in June


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Even if all the customers are ignorant gluttons (and I'm sure they're not all) . . . they're doing something right


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Paper reviewed it. Judgment: it's not worth the wait, but the food is decent.
Deseret Morning News | Dining out: The Cheesecake Factory


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I went to 1 in a Long Island mall about 8 years ago and assuming not much has changed, expect huge servings of decent quality, decent to average service, cique and modern decor, and large crowds. Its a bit of an upscale family restaurant, a bit pricey but again with the large portion sizes, its worth it.


----------



## chefinsac (May 25, 2008)

I love the Cheesecake factory. While a bit pricey their menu is very vast and offers a wide variety of dishes and appetizers my only complaint is that they do not serve Monte Cristo sandwiches any other day besides Sunday for their Sunday brunch and they serve them with French fries. They are dipped in cornflakes before they are fried and that makes them sooo good. And you definitely can't beat their cheesecake menu.


----------



## cheesecakelover (May 30, 2008)

I love to go there for lunch with my girlfriends or my mom. They have a great lunch menu with lunch portions, only I still can't finish them so I am afraid to go for dinner. I have been to the one in Tulsa and on the plaza in Kansas City and my experience at both was pretty much the same- clean, friendly, fast and delicious. Their cheesecake is great- I always get the chocolate raspberry truffle and then I get something to take home and share with my boyfriend for later. I haven't had a piece I haven't liked. 

Going to Cheesecake Factory is an experience and from my experience...it's enjoyable.


----------



## penpen (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post If you want a reason to go to CKF ill give you one in four words Kahlua cocoa coffee cheesecake. My favorite dish was the Eggs Benedict with salmon on their Sunday brunch menu but its long gone.


----------



## tacotaco (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok now, i always here about this Cheesecake factory but I have never seen one. There is suppose to be one in my town as well, but I just have never seen it. What all do they sell there?


----------



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

Their food gets neither a thumbs way up or a thumbs down from me...It's worth trying out. I didn't try any of the cheesecake their but I did have a few drinks and I liked that the most about the place.

The one I had was the Georgia Peach.
I'm not an alcohol aficionado or anything but it was one of the better drinks I've had in a long time.

Initially I didn't understand the name, considering it was neither factory esque' or predominately cheesecake but I wikipedia'ed it and it made more sense after reading the history.

give it a try, you may like it


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

Cf is just about the worst place i've ever eaten. their food is always horrible. and their cheesecake is greasy! ew.


----------

